# Snaps from the New Kid



## ChickenFriedRyce (Dec 13, 2007)

I really like these pictures. I don't have the best camera in the world but I try my best. Constructive criticism please.

Crepe Myrtle in a Parking Lot






The Highway on the way home









From the backyard


----------



## JCleveland (Dec 18, 2007)

to me they just seem more or less like snapshots?? no real creativity seems to have gone into them. Out off all of them personally I'd say the last photo is the best- only because it's not blown out, fairly sharp, lovely colours, I like the silhouettes.. but it's still lacking that double take  factor if you know what I mean.. Anyway the others really aren't doing much for me.. Keep shooting I'd definately like to see more in the future.


----------



## CraziKiwi33 (Dec 21, 2007)

i think that photo 1 has a lot of potential. I love the bright red color of the tree leaves. I  would just suggest a little less sky and a lot more of the tree its self. getting some of the tree trunk would be great. Id love to see a re-shoot if possible


----------



## royabear (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd like to paint the first one on a huge canvas...


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, they are snapshots, which is why the title is "Snaps from the New Kid", and they are in the snapshots section, so, hey, sweet snapshots. :]


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Again, I don't have a Digital SLR but I'm getting one!

The first one was in a parking lot so.... unless we want cars!

The last few were from the back deck, so there was nothing too interesting around me at the time.

I will be moving Lakeside soon so expect actual shots!


----------



## Silverbackmp (Dec 30, 2007)

ChickenFriedRyce said:


> The first one was in a parking lot so.... unless we want cars!


 

I think that foreground elements will add to your photos even if they are a little distracting; but I am somewhat of a beginner also (7 months w/ a DSLR) so take my advice with a grain of salt. When I first started trying to get serious photos I did some of the same kinds of things but I realized that you definitely need foreground elements in most photos. Sometimes people/cars add interest in landscape/building shots (and sometime they distract too much!). I think that your photos would become less snapshotish and more serious. I like the tree in the first shot BTW.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2007)

Commenting on your photos would be surperfluous at this time. Much of what needed to be said has already.

One thing I wanted to mention is the camera of desire in your sig. I have no experience with Sony/Minolta but do a keyword search for that camera. The 100 and 700 seemed to be discussed of late.


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Dec 30, 2007)

What do you mean by discussed of late?? As in they've just now started doing reviews on the Sony DSLR's? I've noticed that and yeah that's a bit wierd to me.

Silverbackmp: I understand what you're saying but at the time that I took the picture, I wasn't so much into photography and I didn't know much at all to have the thought of it??? I'm confusing but I do understand now. Now I have to wait another year to get the color, sky, blah blah blah... Hahaha basically a "reshoot" of a snapshot.


----------



## Silverbackmp (Dec 31, 2007)

ChickenFriedRyce said:


> Silverbackmp: I understand what you're saying but at the time that I took the picture, I wasn't so much into photography and I didn't know much at all to have the thought of it??? I'm confusing but I do understand now. Now I have to wait another year to get the color, sky, blah blah blah... Hahaha basically a "reshoot" of a snapshot.


 

I am in the same boat although I don't have as long of a wait; I have some snapshots of the cherry blossom bloom in S. Korea (where I currently live).  I will get some serious pictures in about 3 months :mrgreen:


----------

